# PC Spiel  Grafikrefferenzen



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. März 2012)

Nun dieser Thread sollte Klären welche Grafikrefferenzen aus Technicher Sicht in den jahren
waren
andere meinungen mit begründungen
die tabelle unten ist besser


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. März 2012)

Gut das ich die table funktion gefunden habe, an den Admid der webseite bindet dies mal im editor mal ein, code [table="head"{colsp=3}] plus das beenden der table mit /table als button zur auswahl.[] nicht vergessen
[table="head"{colsp=2}]Genre|1995|1996|1997|1998|1999|2000|2001|2002|2002|2003|2004|2005|2006|2007|2008|2009|2010|2011|2012
*RPG Isometric*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Action RPG isometric*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|Titan quest|14|15|16|Torchlight|18|19
*Action Adventure isometric*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Action RPG 3rd Person rpg*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|TES Oblivion|13|14|Fallout 3|16|17|The witcher 2|19
*RPG 3rd Person Turn based*1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Action Adventure 3rd person*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Ego Shooter*|Duke nuken 3d|quake 1|3|Unreal|Quake 3 arena|6|7|8|9|10|Farcry Half life 2|F.E.A.R.|Call of duty 2|Crysis|Crysis warhead|keine ref|Metro 2033|Battlefield 3|19
*3rd person shooter*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Real time Strategy*|Warcraft 2|2|3|4|Warzone 2100|Ground Control|7|Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos|9|C&C  Generals|Ground Control II: Operation Exodus|Dawn of war|13|World in conflict|15|16|17|18|19
*Turn base Strategy*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Race*|1|2|3|Need for speed 3 Hot pursuit|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|NFS Hot Pursuit|18|19
*Simulation*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Race isometric*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
*Sport*|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19
[/table]
Ich finde das übersichtlicher.


----------



## cultraider (9. März 2012)

ego 1999 --> quake III arena

super kompatibilität mit jeglicher hardware, multi cpu unterstützung, geniale konsole, curved surfaces O_O
tolle texturen, moddingfreundlich, absolut smoothes gameplay mit 125fps (kenne bis heut kein anderes spiel welches sich "gefühlt" weicher anfühlt


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (9. März 2012)

Quake 1 (1996),Half-Life (1998) und Half-Life 2 (2004) bei Ego Shootern


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. März 2012)

Mir stellt sich eine frage auf, war *Unreal* 1999 oder 1998 raugekommen. Grapfich war es ein gutes Spiel.
nur topt es half life oder nicht ?


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (9. März 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich eine frage auf, war *Unreal* 1999 oder 1998 raugekommen. Grapfich war es ein gutes Spiel.
> nur topt es half life oder nicht ?


 
Mh, Von den lichterffekten her top es hl auf jeden fall aber was mich damals sehr beeindruckt hat, war dass bei HL sich die gesichter bei sprechen bewegt haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2012)

2011 Action 3rd Person RPG: The Witcher 2


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (9. März 2012)

Bei Race würde ich auf jeden Fall Need for Speed 3 bei 1998 (vllt 1999) nennen.


----------



## lu89 (13. März 2012)

byaliar schrieb:
			
		

> Mir stellt sich eine frage auf, war Unreal 1999 oder 1998 raugekommen. Grapfich war es ein gutes Spiel.
> nur topt es half life oder nicht ?



1998. 1995 kam auch ein gewisser Duke in 3D auf den Markt, der aber hierzulande leider indiziert ist.


----------

